# WTFRR Build thread



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, I am going to use this thread to track my progress for my build. I do not have a rock solid track plan yet but am working on it. I work quite a few hours so update will be sporadic. 

I plan on modeling modern day on a freelance RR named the WTFRR. Use your imagination. Mainly picked this name because I will do WTF I want when and how I want. I am not a perfectionist or a rivet counter. To be honest, I just want to run trains. I enjoy modeling and have always loved trains. I do not own a single piece of rolling stock nor do I have any locomotives yet. I do have a bid out for a couple pieces of rolling stick on the Bay but not sure if my bid is going to make it. We'll see. 

I will post pictures of my track plan as it evolves for critique and comment. 

I picked up some track yesterday and had the itch to do something this morning so I started weathering it. I am using Atlas code 83 flex for track and am undecided on turnouts yet. I am receiving help in another thread with guidance on that aspect. 

Here is a before and after shot:










I used rattle can Camouflage brown to paint the ties then went back over the sides of the rails with a rust paint pen. It isn't perfect but it will work for my purposes. I think it looks much better than the plain shiny brown and shiny rails. 










Thanks for looking and more to come!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

WTF sounds like a good idea! For an old fart like myself, even I know what that stands for.

Looking forward to some progress pictures, have fun! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

alot of guys use rail brown to paint the sides of the rail. it is a little darker and more realistic looking rust.


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Man am I glad you mentioned that before I got too far in! I have a rail brown pen tucked away somewhere and forgot all about it til you mentioned that! I will dig it up tomorrow and go over that one. I agree that it looks too much like flash rust rather than rust that has been there a few years. 

I picked up a 5 pack of Athearn well cars on the bay tonight! So I officially own my first pieces of rolling stock but don't have possession yet! I'm excited! 

I have decided that for my first locomotive I am going on the hunt for a Kato AC4400. I saw one on eBay tonight in custom paint that was a beauty!! It was in csx colors so I think my first will also be csx. I really like the colors on kcs also though. Tough choice....


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The WTFRR???

I get it. The Western Tennessee and Fredericksburg Railroad. That's a long name -- no wonder you had to abbreviate it!!!


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, I just want this railroad to be about fun!


Well I am kind of stuck. I am trying to figure a way to do a single main that does a once around and then another separate main that loops around the access hole in the lower right. I am having a hard time making it work with the different elevations. I have several of the 2% incline sets by woodland scenics to use and I also have some 4" riser sets. 

I keep coming back to a double main with both tracks on the same elevation. I just don't like it. 

I would like to be able to run some AC4400's and keep reading best minimum radius is at LEAST 22" I have the parameters on my XTRACKCAD set to 24" and am running into issues. Either not enough vertical clearance to run a double stack or too tight a radius for my desired freight cars. I think I may have to eat it and go with a single main on one level.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

At last! Another free lance railroad:smilie_daumenpos:
Nice detailing of the tracks, my layout is basically freelance since I just pick whatever trains and buildings I want, no ''right'' or ''wrong.''
About the mainline, I'm thinking of doing the same on part of my layout because I'm having trouble trying to fit two curved tracks in that aren't too tight for the freight cars, I guess you could connect a single mainline for that tight part up to a point that goes back to the double, I don't know...
I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, looks like a great project you've started


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

I am all about that Galore….If I like it, it goes on the RR. 

I think I have come up with a decent basic plan for now: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24483

Looking for input! THis is V1 so it is a rough sketch. Have a lot to do yet!

Got a link to your build? I love trains, no matter the scale!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

My layout build is here  
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21454
What gauge/scale is your layout? OO gauge?
You've got a decent plan so I say start building it you can always change it/alter it a bit later, and some problems you never see until you've actually built it, and then you just keep changing/modifying it
Are you considering installing any working signals? If so then you might want to think about where you want them, also are you going for DCC or DC? 
Thanks


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Trains, I had a nice look through your layout build, You have certainly come a LONG way since your tarted! Nice job! My layout is going to be HO, or as it was referred to when I was modeling N scale…Horribly Oversized….

Funny thing is, I have a hobby shop I frequent and in all the years of going there have never look at the HO selection. Well, now that I am switching I had a nice browse through everything comparing prices and quality. Then I walked by the N scale section and I actually wondered, how in the world did I EVER model that! N scale seems SO tiny now! THEN, I walked by the Z scale and almost got sick…..:laugh:

I am certainly looking forward to my adventure with this. I haven't been this excited about trains in a LONG time!


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks
My layout's a bit of a mess at the moment:laugh:
I just picked ho because there is so much cheap used stuff around for it, it some ways I really wish I'd gone N because it's really hard fitting reasonable track curves in on my shelf layout
But I do like being able to service my trains and handle them easily so yeah
I've never actually seen Z scale though, but if it's even smaller than N it must be pretty hard


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

WTFRR that's a good name. I like it


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm a bit disappointed. I have a few pieces of roadbed down and got my first rolling stock in. I picked up an Athearn gunderson 5 car set. My minimum radius is 24". I set up a couple pieces of track and tested it to see how it looks. It's horrible.....the cars hang so far over the side of the rails that it just looks really bad. I realize that minimum operating radius means just that but at this point I'm putting everything on hold and re evaluating my position. 

My problem with n scale was I got so overwhelmed by the amount of scenery and detail I had to complete. Now I am doubting the amount of room I have to build a semi realistic layout.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I have gunderson maxis to. They can roll fine on 18" radiuses. They are suposed to hang over the tracks.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you ever seen real ones?


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes I've seen real ones but I suppose I've never seen them from above..... This to me just looks wrong










This particular curve is just under 24" and is the sharpest curve on my layout so far. Maybe I wouldn't be as concerned if it were on the back and not as visible but it is right on the front edge. 

Maybe I just need to look at reconfiguring this area to soften it up.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I see your point. I thought you meant they hang over the track and ties in a straight section. You should see them on 18's lol. If you do a mainline with a inside track next to the main. You can use them to get a nice clearance. Train car clipping can get irritating I would think. I don't have that problem since I did the above


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Those 48' or 53'?


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

They are 48's. I don't plan on having any parallel track except in a couple spots where spacing won't be an issue.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh ok. I also have the same. Is this N scale or Ho scale?


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh. I see. Just read back this whole post.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol Z scale.... You put the decoder where???? Haha. Just learned about Z scale myself a few months back, always thought N was the smallest. Never seen Z's tho. I think I'd go cross eyed. Would u happen to know the code of the track for Z scale. Just wondering what size to kind of get a idea of how small they are.


----------

